# Goat Scratching Post



## WillowGem

My boys are constantly rubbing on anything and everything.
So here's an idea I came up with...
I drilled holes in the middle of scrub brushes I picked up at the dollar store, then screwed them into a post...voila!
They have been rubbing against it like crazy...LOL!!


----------



## kiddoe

I did the exact thing. In fact, I have the same scrub brushes! I pin pint in the barn pen, though. They love them. I put the screw in the smae place, too!


----------



## WillowGem

GMTA, kiddoe! 

I'm going to get a few more brushes tomorrow, and cover most of the bottom of the post.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm going to do this.


----------



## nancy d

Um, sorry those dont look real sturdy.
Dont tell anybody but if you can find your local road maintenence dept they will have those large brush rollers that should be free.
It will take two people to load on your truck.


----------



## WillowGem

Actually they're screwed in there pretty tightly.
With all the rubbing the boys have done on them, they haven't budged...at least not yet.


----------



## fd123

Ive been looking for some of the brushes NancyD mentioned...a road sweeper brush would be perfect!! BUT I CANT GET A HOLD TO ONE!!! So....Im going to the dollar store in the morning at do what you did with the little brushes!! Thats a neat idea!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 8566

The brush portion on a big push broom works too.
We get them on sale at Home Depot.

:dance:


----------



## kiddoe

Sheesh! I shoulda proof read that before I posted. I can hardly understand what I was supposed to be saying! HAHA!

Actually, those scrub brushes work pretty darn good. They haven't broken or come loose yet. I have had them up since June! The only thing is that they fill with fibers pretty quickly. I have 3 goats and I clean the brushes monthly. I have three of them screwed in side by side in a "V" pattern. I thought of getting the large push broom brushes, too, but couldn't afford it at the time, so I comprimised. It does the job quite sufficiently!


----------



## kiddoe

nancy d said:


> Dont tell anybody but if you can find your local road maintenence dept they will have those large brush rollers that should be free.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's a great idea. How did you learn about that? If I find one (I live in a very rural area and I have not seen a street sweeper used in my lil town) I'll put it in the outside pen. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

awesome idea thank for sharing


----------



## FarmerJen

I've been trying to figure out something for this, as I can't find the big brushes either (or if I can, it's on craigslist and they want WAYYY too much). LOVE this idea. Should work great for my Nigerian Dwarfs. They don't seem to be as hard on things as it sounds like the larger breeds are.


----------



## nancy d

kiddoe said:


> nancy d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont tell anybody but if you can find your local road maintenence dept they will have those large brush rollers that should be free.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's a great idea. How did you learn about that? If I find one (I live in a very rural area and I have not seen a street sweeper used in my lil town) I'll put it in the outside pen. Thank you for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Cant recall exactly but lots of cattle folks use them. We dont have street sweepers out here either but they do in town.
Click to expand...


----------



## WillowGem

Yeah, we don't have street sweepers in our little town either...I'm sure the boys would love one of those big brushes.
I really like the idea of the push brooms too. 

I added four more brushes to the post.
They've been rubbing the tops of their heads against them...and now both have an Elvis do...LOL!!


----------



## xymenah

Great idea. I may have to try it.



FarmerJen said:


> I've been trying to figure out something for this, as I can't find the big brushes either (or if I can, it's on craigslist and they want WAYYY too much). LOVE this idea. Should work great for my Nigerian Dwarfs. They don't seem to be as hard on things as it sounds like the larger breeds are.


I know mine tear everything up, bend fences and work fence polls out of the ground. They even broke one of those metal fold up chairs.


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

This is genius!


----------



## Trickyroo

You can also inquire at a local car wash , they may have older brushes they are willing to let you have. You may need to come up with a way to use them , like a old tree stump.....


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem , that is ingenious ! Thanks for the idea. 
Im going to make this my project . Home Depot here I come , lolol
Or whoever has the best sales , lolol.

I saw somewhere someone attached big broom brush heads to a 2x4 and fixed it to the paddock fence or post . I forgot where I saw that , but for the minis and if you havent lots of places to attach them , the smaller brushes work very nicely 

My goats love to wipe their heads against my jacket lately. I think its because of the sound it makes or it might just feel good to them 
Crazy goaties , lolol


----------



## GoatsLive

I did this 3 years ago for my goats. Ran them in a line to a 2x4 inside the pen. Goats took right to it, and use it daily. I can report that after 3 years, the broom heads I used are still nice and stiff and the bristles have remained intact. 

Once visited a farm where they got an old, round brush from a street sweeper. (Thing is 6 feet wide!) They hung it between fence posts, and their goats love it!


----------



## fd123

I did it!! Thanks again for the great idea WILLOWGEM!! Now i just hope that my GP dont chew them off!


----------



## WillowGem

Wow, that looks great, fd123! 

Much prettier than mine.


----------



## Trickyroo

Great job !! Have your goats used it yet ?


----------



## betsy

WillowGem said:


> My boys are constantly rubbing on anything and everything.
> So here's an idea I came up with...
> I drilled holes in the middle of scrub brushes I picked up at the dollar store, then screwed them into a post...voila!
> They have been rubbing against it like crazy...LOL!!


 Awesome idea


----------



## Texas.girl

Found some wooden scrub brushes at Tractor Supply. My ranch partner is away right now but when he returns they will be installed and I am sure my goats will be thankful.


----------



## WillowGem

Yay...I'm glad I could make so many goaties happy!


----------



## delfe

I think I need to caal the road maint. dept and get me a big scratcher.


----------

